# So how do you test your 1RM



## mike4563 (May 2, 2012)

For me it feels like a fine line between warming up correctly, not using to much energy when warming up. especially when benching. 

I feel burnt out on bench, sometimes before I even lift heavy. but with squats and deads even though I feel more exhausted after a lift, given a couple of mins I can lift it again. 

so how do you guys with some big numbers under your belt work up to hitting those numbers without burning out before you get there. is it a case of get there quick with a few moderate lifts, or plenty of light weight lifts, or a bit of both?

just to throw a spanner in the works, what do you think of this. the other day I was training with an old friend who I've not trained with for a while, we were being all macho pushing the weights up as you do, we went from deadlifts straight into bench pressing we weren't quite going into 1RM territory but it was quite heavy. anyway the weight felt so much lighter than it does when I bench only... is this the central nervous system coming into play. I.e. because I had been lifting nearly double on the deadlift?

eitherway do you think its a good idea to start a heavy session with another lift? particualy when your doing benchpress?

cheers guys


----------



## Georgia (May 2, 2012)

That's interesting. You're your own lab rat. You know how your body responds. 

You have two theories

1) Targeting another body part on the same day as bench and going heavy will better prepare your other muscles for heavy lifting also. Sounds crazy...but there is a science behind it (not totally sure about it and kind of guessing lol) with your brain being told your body is under intense pressure and to release adrenaline or some sort of chemical to help aid that stressed body. 

2) You were just better warmed up and stronger from the last week.

Would be cool if someone really tested these theories with #'s


----------



## mike4563 (May 2, 2012)

I guess it could be either 1 or 2, I like to think that your body is responding to being under stress and making you instantly stronger though. haha I tricked my own brain.... fuckin dumb ass. 

does anyone else have any other therorys or methods to getting the best out of yourself?

going off topic here I know, but we have all heard stories of averages people lifting cars of trapped people, and other crazy feats of strength like that... I wonder what an already strong person could do if they were ever in that situation.


----------



## SFGiants (May 3, 2012)

Squat I ramp up by plates until I have to use quarters then chip away

Bench I ramp up plate, quarter, plate, quarter and when quarters are at 90&ish I chip away

Deadlift start with 2 plates and add a plate until I can't and add a quarter then chip away

Reps would go 5 3 1 until PR


----------



## gfunky (Jul 25, 2012)

I really like the rep scheme moving up 5,3,1,1,1,1 I normally find the 6th or the 7th set is where I want to hit my PR according to how I feel.  
The best way I have found is move up on weight huge at first if it is a weight you know you can do more than 5 times, then as you get closer to 90% of your current max I start taking more time between lifts and much smaller jumps in weight.  For example on deads I will hit 225x5,315x3,405x1,455x1,495x1,515x1,530x1  something like that.  

What I have found is warming up if you use too many reps you will gas out.  It is better to hit 7-8 sets then hitting 10 reps on the lighter weights.   If you need more warm up use even lighter weights and do an extra set of no more than 5!


----------



## SFGiants (Jul 25, 2012)

gfunky said:


> I really like the rep scheme moving up 5,3,1,1,1,1 I normally find the 6th or the 7th set is where I want to hit my PR according to how I feel.
> The best way I have found is move up on weight huge at first if it is a weight you know you can do more than 5 times, then as you get closer to 90% of your current max I start taking more time between lifts and much smaller jumps in weight.  For example on deads I will hit 225x5,315x3,405x1,455x1,495x1,515x1,530x1  something like that.
> 
> What I have found is warming up if you use too many reps you will gas out.  It is better to hit 7-8 sets then hitting 10 reps on the lighter weights.   If you need more warm up use even lighter weights and do an extra set of no more than 5!



But keep in mind too many pulls before max will give a lower PR so for your example in order to move pass 530 I wold do this, 135x5 225x3 315x1 405x1 495x1 525x 535x1 PR you may even feel like 540 or 545 instead of 535, you already know this I can tell as tou gave only an example but I wanted to add to this for how to attempt next PR.

Less reps and set = bigger pull.


----------



## gfunky (Jul 25, 2012)

SFGiants said:


> But keep in mind too many pulls before max will give a lower PR so for your example in order to move pass 530 I wold do this, 135x5 225x3 315x1 405x1 495x1 525x 535x1 PR you may even feel like 540 or 545 instead of 535, you already know this I can tell as tou gave only an example but I wanted to add to this for how to attempt next PR.
> 
> Less reps and set = bigger pull.



Yes I totally agree here.  I was giving an example When you go up this would be best way to achieve higher!


----------



## Big Worm (Aug 1, 2012)

Well for bench, if you have an idea of what is close to your max id do it like this. 

We will say your 1rm is 405

2 sets 135x10
1 set 185x3
1 set 225x3
        275x1
        315x1
        365x1
        405x1

I like to feel a weight I know I can do but is still heavy before I throw whatever my 1rm attempt is going to be.


----------



## Big Worm (Aug 1, 2012)

Also, if you have a partner, which you should if you are maxing out, have them give you a lift off. You burn a lot of steam and can't stay as tight if you unrack it yourself. I rarely will unrack anything over 225.


----------

